# MF32 Loader Control valve



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

I have been trying to find the parts to repair the 708582M91 loader control valve on my tractor. I have not been able to get the wiper seals. just generic O-rings. Is there an aftermarket direct replacement anyone knows about. The return to tank is built in as part of the valve mount.
Thx


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I fought this same battle on an MF Industrial 40, and ended up building a plate tapped for a return port that replaced the original valve on the loader tank/frame. Welded a mount to that plate for a generic valve purchased from the local hydraulic repair shop. Added a hose between the plate and the valve, and it works great.

The repair shop could have rebuilt my old valve if the body had not been wallowed out by years of use.

I would suggest a visit to your local hydraulic repair shop for advice.


----------



## MFinWA (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks, I figured I might be out of luck with parts. The repair kit from AGCO is just O-rings. All I really need is the wiper seals for the spools and a new spring assembly retaining caps. The valve works fine, just leaks around the top of the spools. It has a crack in 1 of the lower caps on the non-pressure side I patched it up for now. With the cost of having a repair shop fix it, I may be money ahead just to find a replacement.

I was wanting to keep it as original as possible but I had already been considering updating to a 3 or 4 spool electronic version with the joystick on the armrest. It would also be nice to add a couple of other functions.


----------



## Yoshyah (5 mo ago)

MFinWA said:


> Thanks, I figured I might be out of luck with parts. The repair kit from AGCO is just O-rings. All I really need is the wiper seals for the spools and a new spring assembly retaining caps. The valve works fine, just leaks around the top of the spools. It has a crack in 1 of the lower caps on the non-pressure side I patched it up for now. With the cost of having a repair shop fix it, I may be money ahead just to find a replacement.
> 
> I was wanting to keep it as original as possible but I had already been considering updating to a 3 or 4 spool electronic version with the joystick on the armrest. It would also be nice to add a couple of other functions.


RC; I have an MF 40 industrial Tractor Control valve problems; I was wondering if you could let me know which control valve that you bought for your MF40 industrial Tractor so I could hopefully do the same thing with mine as you have with yours.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm afraid RC left the building a couple of years ago.


----------



## Yoshyah (5 mo ago)

Pogo


pogobill said:


> I'm afraid RC left the building a couple of years ago.


Pogobill is there any way to get in touch with RC?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I wish we could, but he's not only left the building, he has left the country!


----------



## Yoshyah (5 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> I wish we could, but he's not only left the building, he has left the country!


 Thank you very much Pogobill for the update.


----------

